# He was one of the first musicians to be elected



## hippothelucky

Merhabalar arkadaşlar. Çok kısa bi sorum olucak;

He was one of the first musicians _*to be*_ elected to the Rock-and-Roll Hall of Fame.

bu cümledeki to be cümleye nasıl bi anlam katıyor ve işlevi nedir? ya da yerine who was elected ya da başka bi bağlaç getirilebilir mi? şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba hippo,

1. Eğer cümlenin birinci fiili geniş zamanda olsaydı, yanı böyle :
He *is* one of the first musicians _*to be*_ elected to the Rock-and-Roll Hall of Fame.

(to be + fiilin past participeli = sıfat yapmanın yollarından birisi.)

o zaman,

Türkçede -ecek/-acak formülü kullanılırdı.

Bu yüzden:
'He *is* one of the first musicians _*to be*_ elected'e en uygun çeviri *seçilecek* olabilirdi.

başka örnekler:

judgement to be given = verilecek hüküm

days to be seen =Görülecek günler

vb.


Ama, 'He *was*' olduğuna göre, geçmiş zamanın  sıfat yapmanın -miş/- muş ekleri daha uygun.

O yüzden bence 'seçilmiş' en uygun çeviri.



2. Evet, eşiti 'who was elected' dir.

İyi akşamlar !


----------



## hippothelucky

merhaba Gemmenita. Çok güzel açıklamışsın, öğrendim sayende teşekkür ederim. Bi şey daha sorucam to be'yi -en -an sıfat fiili olarak çevirebilir miyiz? mesela seçil*ecek* değil de seçil*en* diyebilir miydik?


----------



## Gemmenita

Rica ederim, hippo! Ne demeeek. 
Şimdi gelelim 'seçilen'e:
Evet, 'seçilen' de kullanılabilir. (aslında onu da düşündüm ama daha çok 'to be' kalıbının detaylı açıklaması için 'seçilen' galiba unutuldu !!!)
Fakat bence 'seçilecek'(ğ)in yerine değil 'seçilmiş'in yerine kullanılmalı, çünkü ikisinin anlamı (hem seçilmiş hem seçilen) geçmis zamanda yapılmış bir eyleme ait ve aslında senin cümlen de '*He was'*dan dolayı geçmiş zamanda.
Halbuki 'seçilecek' gelecek zamana ait.

seçilmis/seçilen = elected, selected, chosen (= which/who has been/ was elected,selected,chosen)

örneğin:
ilk seçilen kadın milletvekili
ilk seçilmiş Cumhurbaşkanı

Nihayet : ... ilk seçilmiş/seçilen müzisyenlerden birisiy*di.

*

İyi çalışmalar, hippo !


----------



## hippothelucky

şimdi daha iyi anladım çok teşekkür ederim yardımların için


----------



## kalamazoo

In this case, there is no future tense indicated by 'to be elected.'  It just describes his state as a person who has been elected.  You could substitute and adjective for 'elected.'  Theonly 'time' aspect is coming from the other verb in the sentence and 'he was one of the first' and 'he is one of the first' are basically identical and indicate at the time of speaking the person had already been elected.  On the other hand, if you say 'he will be one of the first'' it implies that he is about to be elected.


----------



## jdin94601

burada kullanilan he was.... zaman olarak gecmis zamani temsil ettigi icin bu kisinin gecmis zamanda secilmis oldugu ifade ediliyor. Ayni zamanda bu kisinin vefat etmis olabilecegide ifade edilmis olabilir. "he is....." demek daha dogru. cunki "elected" kelimesi zaten gecmis zaman oldugundan dolayi iki kez gecmis zaman kullanmis oluyorsunuz.


----------



## hippothelucky

hepinize cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim


----------

